# Drug Airplane shot down in Colombia



## Crusader74 (Jun 22, 2007)

[liveleak]063_1182300981[/liveleak]


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 22, 2007)

Very interesting. Looks like a Predator or some kind of UAV feed. 



I could do with one of those at work


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jun 23, 2007)

I haven't received the 2006 edition of The Military Balance, I can't ID those Colombian aircraft.

Tucano, perhaps?

He almost made it to the border, based on the comms. I take it that ROE does not allow for pursuit over the border.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 23, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> I haven't received the 2006 edition of The Military Balance, I can't ID those Colombian aircraft.
> 
> Tucano, perhaps?




Correct and right!;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 23, 2007)

Pretty good ID off of that crappy imagery.  I had no idea what it was.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jun 23, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Pretty good ID off of that crappy imagery.  I had no idea what it was.



I'm just guessing, but both AC looked like single engine Tucs. I know they're very popular in South and Central America for counter drug/insurgency.

That's probably what they should outfit the Iraqi Defense Forces with. Someday.

How recent was that video shot, Irish?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry no idea......


Link to where I found it


The super tuc was being considered for the Irish Air Corp But we picked [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFJpys6CY1Y&mode=related&search="]this[/ame] instead


----------

